# Shark fishing advice in fort Pickens area



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gonna be down for the weekend of August 1st and was wondering what kind of bait I need and where is a good location to catch sharks. I will have a kayak to get the bait out. Is the fishing better on the bay side or in the surf? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I always choose gulf over bay unless the surf is really bad. Use anything you catch running the surf. Rays, blues, ladyfish, or go buy some bonito, hit the pier for kings, etc. Marinas and seafood restaurants have carcasses too.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

If there's lots of weed still in the water .... you'll have a miserable time fishing in the gulf from the beach.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with the above. 

They generally bite better evening thru early am so get a night owl pass. 

Ray will stay on the hook longer than the other options listed above in my experience.


----------



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

How far out should I position my bait and what bait shop should I check for bonito


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

caseyray4487 said:


> How far out should I position my bait


How much line you got on your reels?


----------



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably around 300 yards


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

caseyray4487 said:


> Probably around 300 yards


I would go maybe 100 yards and use smaller bait. Big shark are 100 yards out. If casting reel I'd just cast it. Find a beach with a deep gut and drop off. 

300 yards isn't near enough to get the bait out decently and be able to handle a decently sized shark 8'+.


----------



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Is there any access to the beach close to the cut coming out of the bay at fort Pickens


----------

